# Thursday NON-FISH league



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

Ok gang...who is coming tonight to Wolverine lake?

We NEED to break outta the hex that someone put on us and start catching some fish...

I'll be there...prolly around 5 pm..


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

We b there, lee!.its gotta b a godsend after the north!..lol


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

I'll be there, the time depends on the traffic in the getto..... I mean the suburbs. Sorry, out here we refer to anything east of US 23 the getto.


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm in!! See ya'll there.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

sorry guys i cant make it this week or next. got to many things to do to get ready for the pig roast.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

you guys sure put the damper on the fishing.... yall are the JINX TRAVEL TEAM! LOL.

I've never fished wolverine, but it seems like an interesting lake from the reports and articles I've read on it. Please post how ya did out there and if ya find em, lemme know please, pretty please, LOL. 

Sometime i'll make it out there in search of them tasty fish.

Good luck out there fellas.

steve


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

hey guys how bout next week we go put the damper on the st clair river? I'm sure MSU could use the time off fishin to catch up on lawn work, gutter cleanin and such!


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

NNOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooo! LOL. come on down, the fishing hasn't been on fire anyways. lots of river space to be had, there are just a few requirements:

1. Can't be afraid of freighters (just don't get in front of one)

2. Need a nice anchor and a lot of anchor rope.

3. I whip for walleye, but I guess you go do other methods like jig, drift, etc.

4. Be ready for the fog (i bring my own sort of jinx).

LOL, lots of launch and water space. I try not to be out there during the day because of boat traffic. I wouldn't mind yall coming down to fish out there. 

steve


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

can we troll from the freighters?.............rope? are you serious? Geez you let our club have rope we're liable to hang ourselves! Room? geez we can get lost on 200 acre lakes  .... Not to mention, with our recent luck..a good size fish could cause a major health issue(i.e. readers digest 1997: heart attacks and people over 40)......More like we need to get you inland and show you what real tough fishin is!..LOL


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

Got room for a couple newcomers to this Thursday night tradition?

Me and my oldest son (8yr old) will probably be out there around 6:30 or 7:00. Don't have an FRS, will anyone be on ch 68?

I'll agree with the lousy driving conditions around there. Sometimes when the traffic gets heavy on Glengary, it can take me almost 5 minutes to get to the boat launch.


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

Brian S said:


> Got room for a couple newcomers to this Thursday night tradition?
> 
> Me and my oldest son (8yr old) will probably be out there around 6:30 or 7:00. Don't have an FRS, will anyone be on ch 68?
> 
> I'll agree with the lousy driving conditions around there. Sometimes when the traffic gets heavy on Glengary, it can take me almost 5 minutes to get to the boat launch.


Brian, come-on out. I will be with my 12 yr old daughter in a gold and white javelin Fish and ski, Name on side is " 3rd X the Charm" Might take me all of 5 min to get there myself...


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

more the merrier, Brian.....Hey 'fresh blood' might help us change our luck!..wench and I are in a blue and tan lund.and by recent luck, it has a taint of smell from a black/white stripe fury creature!


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

shametamer,

So what you are tring to say is that the skunk is in the boat!!!!!!! LOL :lol: 

Steve


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

Sounds good. I'll be in a 14 ft starcraft.


----------



## flinch (Aug 10, 2003)

leaving in a little while. Will be in a white and black starcraft with a merc on the back. It has the smell of fish from this morning. In fact, the fish are still in the livewell.


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

You don't take your own bacon & eggs to the restaruant do you ?

We will need to check your livewell before you start :lol: 

I have a 30+" walleye hanging on the wall, I'll bring that :lol:


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

flinch be careful, as I understand it, thats a smell not many of them are used to and they will follow you around the lake if you don't mask the smell.

steve


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

Well...was overall a good night...I got nothing, but my daughter had a ball ( and 10 gills) and wants to go again next week...Flinch got the big fish with a 20 inch walleye, Brian and his son got a HUGE warmmouth, Shammer and the wench got several bass, and Drwink and Gillgetter also got on some fish. All in all a good night, with good people. I gotta learn to troll lol...course, thats hard to do with a child that loves casting...Oh well...long as she catches a few fish, she always wants to go back...and thats worth not catching anything..

Next week will be at ....( Drumroll please).....WOODLAND LAKE.... Take I-96 to the Grand river exit in Brighton, Head west to the first light west of the freeway, turn NORTH about 3/4 of a mile to the launch.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

good job everyone, not a shabby night from the sounds of it! Wish that I was on the water myself.

steve


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

yep was a success!..a lake named Wolverine..gillgitter,drwink,trailfndr and lil miss trailfndr,brian and son timothy,flinch,wench and myself.9 fisherpeople,6 boats...bet the total count was close to 70/80 fish..Flinch the winner with a 20 inch eye.taken on a chartruese hammered blade and crawler harness, he was workin the deeper edge(east side) of one of the several holes in this lake bout 20 to 30 foot depth..His new starcraft is doin him proud! Way to go FLINCH!!!!!!!!!! lil miss trailfndr(Samantha) out fished papa trailfndr bout 10 to 1..mostly gills, but in lee's defense he lost a nice 3 lber 4 foot from the boat on a line snap! Brian and son timothy lost count on all the fish they took..son punishing dad, dad manning the net..quite a fisher kid..after slayin the panfish, he coerced his proud papa into chasin the larger ones! Their net seemed to b flying everytime we caught sight of them...Dr wink took the lone perch, some gills and a pike a little short of keeper..Wench and I ended up with 18 largemouth 2 rockies and one smallie,bout `13 1/2 inches..4 of the bucketmouths were keepers and 8 or so measured between 13 to 13 3/4 inches(looks good for limits later this season)..Wench also lost one large sumpin..it hit, began takin drag, i killed the engine ,turned boat to drift toward it..with the drift and wench reeling the drag was still singin away from us..the fish found heavy weed and after 7 or8 minutes of tryin to coax him to the boat he came off! examing the lure after teeth marks were evident and 2 hooks on the treble were bent severely..Ah well its always the big one that gets away. Air temp to start 82 fallin to 70's by dusk..water temp77+ in bays 76 plus in main body.Wind was blowin from northwest to start, calming to a light breeze by nightfall. Most fish came from 6 to 12 foot level..the eye a little deeper.wench and I never changed lures f-7 chartruese and yellow flatfish..crawlers took the gills..Lake has a curfew on high speed boating 7;30 p.m. to 11 a.m...b4 that the pleasure crowd was out in force, it didn't seem to affect the bite. Most of the water fished was the main body and adjacent bays..very little on south arm...lake was chemically treated for weeds on 7/13 copper sulfate i think, they also had their weed puller at dock and looked to have been in use recently. Talking to other folk most were catchin some bass and another crew reported a 19 inch eye..Water is nicely clear...Glad to have met Samantha,timothy,brian and our champ Flinch. Launch is good, parking limited to about 17 trailers afternoon was a struggle to find parking, later (after pleassure bunch left) it was half full....on to Woodland, with renewed faith!


----------

